# NC 43-44 .. Please Help me



## LolyElite (Jan 26, 2015)

Oh Hello , mmm Well I am NC 43-44 And I Was wondering .. If Anyone the Same shade as me ,, What Product & Colours .. Worked for you ? I am So sick of paying and tossing into the trash can , Cause it made me look weird !! And what do you think about Star Violet shadow by mac ? Is it Worth it ? and What your Best Eyeliner for Corner of the Eyes " Gold" ? and does Blunt blush by mac Good for contouring ? I Prefer Mac , Chanel , Givenchy , Lancome Sorry too many Question :/


----------



## StyleBlack (Jan 26, 2015)

(All product suggestions are MAC)

  For the inner corner, try $$$ Technakohl liner for a true yellow gold or Carefree prolongwear eyeshadow for a lighter gold.

  Blunt is alright for contouring, but it can pull very red or look "dirty" if over-applied.  Try Shadester instead or even an appropriate studio fix powder.


----------

